#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  تهانينا للعضو المثالي >>>>> عصفور الشعر!

## بنت مصر

*
يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 


عصفور الشعر

عصفور الشعر

عصفور الشعر


عصفور الشعر







بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر


.*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="9 80"][frame="2 60"]











ازيك ياتوت والله الشرف لينا كلنا فى المنتدى ان عضو زى محمود يكون عضو مثالى انا حبيت اكون اول واحد يهنى ويبارك شكرا يابسنت




اخوك احمد [/frame][/frame]

----------


## ديدي

خوى محمود الف مبروك
انت فعلا اهل لهذا اللقب
ادام الله عليك التفوق والنجاح
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى ::

----------


## رشا

الف مبروك عصفور الشعر

 ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

لف مبروك يا توت رفعت راس البورسعيدية فى المنتدى

تستاهلها يا توت ومبروك عليك العضو المثالى

----------


## MaTR|X

أخى الحبيب محمود

ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووك على اللقب 

أنت أكتر من عضو مثالى

بجد انسان محترم ومؤدب ومحبوب من الجميع

ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك العلميه والعمليه

أخوك 
MaTR|X

 ::   ::

----------


## محمود زايد

*الاخ العزيز محمود  

الف الف مبروك 

تستاهل ياحوده كل تكريم ومحبه من اعضاء المنتدى 

وشكرا لاداره المنتدى على الاختيار الجميل لشخصيه اجمل 

وبالتوفيق لك دائما فى حياتك 

تحياتى*

----------


## حنـــــان

مبروك يا محمود تستاهل كل خير.
والى الأمام دائما ان شاء الله  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

الف مبروك يا محمود انت فعلا تستحقها
ودائما الي الامام
ربنا يوفقك دائما لما فيه الخير
ويعينك في غربتك وتحقق كل ما تتمناه
وان شاء الله من تقدم الي تقدم
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## saladino

[CENTER][B][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Magenta"]ألف مبروووووووووووووووك

علشان كدة ان جبت ليك تتر مسلسل سارة علشان انت عصفور

يارب تعجبك



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:..._sara-intro.rm

----------


## sea_wolf

*الف مبروك اخى العزيز  
وفقك الله ورعاك وسدد خطاك*

----------


## Bloody Tears

الف مبروك

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *الف مبروك اخى العزيز  
> وفقك الله ورعاك وسدد خطاك*


أخى الحبيب (( من يقاسمنى حب منير)) محمد ::  


الله يبارك فيك أخى الغالى ... لقد أسعدتنى كثيرا بتهنئتك هذه .. أدخل الله عليك الفرحه مثلما أدخلتها على قلبى  ::  

ودائما ...وأبدا ....يجمعنا الحب ...والأخاء .. والاحترام المتبادل .. وكذلك عشق  أغانى محمد منير :: 


مع تمنياتى لك بالطمائنينه... وهدوء السريره ....وراحة البال   ::  

خوك

عصفور الشعر ::  

توت ::

----------


## just_opened

الف مبرووووك ياتوت 
تحياتي العطرة ليك ولقلمك 


خوك محمد  ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الف مبروك

كل عام وانت بخير
يا عصفور

----------

